# A few Iphone 5 Photos



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

Amazing how nice those little cameras are.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've had pretty good results from my HTC Titan also, all the photos I've posted on TPT were taken with it (including my sigs)

Its a Win phone 7, but also comes in a driod version ( the 'One x' I think)

Its an 8 mp, but they also make the Titan 2, 16 mp and a second processor dedicated to the camera


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Question is how do they look printed at a decent size?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good question, never printed any  By default the "send" or "auto-upload" to Skydrive (talking about the windows phone here) crunches the pics to web friendly sizes (less than 200k) , I imagine you would have to USB the original, 8 MP pics to get anything printable.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Everything looks good at 3 1/2"
I like printing my stuff. Still old school. Can't stand looking at photos on a screen.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

All of my photos in my 90P thread from this month forward will be (at minimum) iPhone 5 quality! Check it out, you'd be surprised!!


----------

